# Centerforce Clutch- Reputation?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

What's the general reputation of the Centerforce clutch? The local speed shop is recommending one for my Holden...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Very good. Been around for years and have been known to produce solid product. I'd ask Steve at Alan Young Pontiac to weigh in this, though, as he's more up to date on this stuff than me. One very good option is to install an LS7 unit.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Had one in Fatbitch, get ready for a workout (even before I modified it)....
I would recommend the LS7 unit that b_a_ spoke of, it's just like stock as far as pedal stiffness and it doesn't slip until you put serious power down..... let me know and I'll hook you up on the LS7 clutch.:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Had one in Fatbitch, get ready for a workout (even before I modified it)....
> I would recommend the LS7 unit that b_a_ spoke of, it's just like stock as far as pedal stiffness and it doesn't slip until you put serious power down..... let me know and I'll hook you up on the LS7 clutch.:cheers


Quote me for a full-up LS7 clutch kit, willya?

I'll PM you as well.

Thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Got your pm and am checking.....:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like the jury is still out on if the LS7 clutch & flywheel works on an LS1...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you researched the "other" site, there are many of them saying it's a direct fit......


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Have you researched the "other" site, there are many of them saying it's a direct fit......


Working it, baby.

I'm hoping so, as going with the LS7 stuff will save me nearly $200 over the Centerforce.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Working it, baby.
> 
> I'm hoping so, as going with the LS7 stuff will save me nearly $200 over the Centerforce.


 

I'm all about saving you money!!:cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Centerforce=EXCELLENT!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Groucho if you haven't bought one yet Spec has a stage 3+ clutch I had put in. Rated for up to 1000 HP. THE BEST PART IS YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE A WEIGHT LIFTER TO PUSH IT IN. I love it. Since I go to the track a lot and have 501 at the wheels I need some stout parts and that is one of them.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

hey Groucho if you haven't bought one yet Spec makes a stage 3+ clutch that I had put in. It's rated for 900 to 1000 HP. The best part is you don't have to be a weight lifter to push it in. I love mine. I go to the track a lot and with 501 at the wheels I need some stout parts and that is one of them.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Posted twice for emphasis?? :lol: 

I'm hearing bad stuff about Centerforce in an LSx application, and am now leaning toward the OEM LS7, Spec or Textralia...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

OEM LS7 ordered for another customer.... waiting for it to get here, I'll advise as soon as it get's here.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm having the Centerforce DF put in, along with the GMM.

Will advise.


----------

